# Happy Independence Day (Observed) :)



## jeffashman (Jul 4, 2021)

This is my first attempt at photographing fireworks with a DSLR. I used my Canon 90D on a tripod with the Tamron 18-400mm, and my iPhone to control the shutter, and still got movement. This one is just one I grabbed out of the 100 or so I took, and is one of the longer exposures. f/16, 6 sec, ISO 100, 64mm. More to come later in the week. 🤠


July4th2021070401 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## PJM (Jul 5, 2021)

Pretty good for your first attempt.  It is something I wanted to try but our 4th was cold and rainy.

Regarding movement, is your tripod sturdy enough to handle the camera and 18-400 Tamron?  When I finally upgraded my tripod setup for wildlife photography I was amazed at how much difference it made.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 5, 2021)

PJM said:


> Pretty good for your first attempt.  It is something I wanted to try but our 4th was cold and rainy.
> 
> Regarding movement, is your tripod sturdy enough to handle the camera and 18-400 Tamron?  When I finally upgraded my tripod setup for wildlife photography I was amazed at how much difference it made.


Thanks! All I have to do is go out my front door, and I have a direct line of sight to The Colony Five Star Complex, which is about a half mile as the crow flies. My tripod is pretty hefty, its an 80" aluminum tripod with a ball head and Swiss connector for the camera weighing in at just under four pounds.  Here is the same image, with the background darkened a bit.


July4th2021070401 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice shot, Jeff. I like the 2nd one best, there are less distractions.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 5, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, Jeff. I like the 2nd one best, there are less distractions.


Thanks! I think the colors stand out better as well.


----------



## Susan Will (Jul 5, 2021)

Very pretty!


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 5, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks!


----------

